# Sticky  Bimmerfest guide to tracking your BMW from factory to dealership



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

KTINCA said:


> The information on tracking your car from the VPC to the dealer was sparse.
> 
> I wrote a guide on how to track your car from the VPC to the dealer.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23133535/Tracking%20Your%20Car%20at%20United%20Road.rtf


Very cool! Would it be alright with you if I added this content into the first post?

Tim


----------



## KTINCA (Feb 9, 2016)

tim330i said:


> Very cool! Would it be alright with you if I added this content into the first post?
> 
> Tim


Hi Tim,

Yes, it will be okay with me. I didn't put the information within the body because I wonder if UR would like that information about their web site so readily available. At least with the link, only an interested user would click on it.

ktinca


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

KTINCA said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> Yes, it will be okay with me. I didn't put the information within the body because I wonder if UR would like that information about their web site so readily available. At least with the link, only an interested user would click on it.
> 
> ktinca


Thanks! I've added the details to the first post now.

Tim


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

*X-series cars tracking*

Tim - I don't see any subject or posts describing the "factory to dealersip" steps for cars produced at Spartanburg as a customer specific order. That would be nice to have also.


----------



## gordo's 440i (Aug 13, 2015)

Can anyone direct me to how to get the vehicle Inquiry Report as shown in the first post? I have my production number in My BMW, but the tracking function just shows a simple time line. Thanks!


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

gramig45 said:


> Can anyone direct me to how to get the vehicle Inquiry Report as shown in the first post? I have my production number in My BMW, but the tracking function just shows a simple time line. Thanks!


Only your dealer can access that for you.


----------



## vikassi (Jan 25, 2017)

I put in an order through the dealership this past Saturday. They stated they had allocation. I have not received a production number yet, either because the dealer has yet to receive or the dealer is just lazy and hasnt sent it to me. Its been 2 business days and just wondering if the lack of production number is normal?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

When I try to add production number on bmwusa.com -> Add Vehicle, it asks for Date of Purchase and Mileage when purchase. I entered date BMWFS ran credit check and 0, clicked continue but nothing happens.


----------



## Anubys (Feb 12, 2017)

Motorboat411 said:


> When I try to add production number on bmwusa.com -> Add Vehicle, it asks for Date of Purchase and Mileage when purchase. I entered date BMWFS ran credit check and 0, clicked continue but nothing happens.


You have to use IE. No other browser worked for me until I went to IE


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Anubys said:


> You have to use IE. No other browser worked for me until I went to IE


I was using IE.

Its expecting me to have already bought the car, since its asking for delivery/purchase date and initial miles on the car. Tried using BMWFS credit check/order date and 0 but nothing. The page isn't showing any errors/info whatsoever.


----------



## Bubbajk (Mar 1, 2017)

I had the same issue originally. Put in a date before today and zero miles. Then make sure you log out completely. When you log back in it should be updated. I also had to use IE.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bubbajk said:


> I had the same issue originally. Put in a date before today and zero miles. Then make sure you log out completely. When you log back in it should be updated. I also had to use IE.


Just tried it, still no luck.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Tried in Chrome Browser with Adblock disabled and it worked.


----------



## ebs0712 (Oct 23, 2007)

Tim330i
This guide to training your BMW is a wonderful "sticky".
I have been using it to track our new ED and have a few updates / suggestions that you may decide to include in the original thread.
If your car ends up on a WW boat (Wallenius Wilhemlsen), your VIN will show up in their search page_ as soon as it arrives at the terminal_. This is new and you don't have to wait until it is on the ship for 2 days .... mine was booked 4.26.17, received at the terminal 5.3.17 and loaded on the ship 5.6.17. All this came from the WW site.
Also there is another ship tracking site called "VesselFinder" which permits you to track your ship for free. Most of the others require an upgrade to get tracking. "VesselFinder" also has a neat iPhone app (not sure about Android) that will track the ship as well.
Thanks for everything you do with Bimmerfest!!
Eric


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

IE did not work for me. Google chrome worked.


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

My vehicle has been on a Wallenius Wilhelmsen ship for five days. When I enter the VIN into cargo box to track it there is no record. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

J-RO said:


> My vehicle has been on a Wallenius Wilhelmsen ship for five days. When I enter the VIN into cargo box to track it there is no record. Am I doing something wrong?


It popped up today. I guess you need to wait about one week.


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

Where did the screen shot showing VDC processing come from?


----------



## GR22 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a 440i on order. I called BMW Genius and they told me the car was in production and gave me the VIN, but they couldn't release the status code. Are these codes no longer available?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

J-RO said:


> Where did the screen shot showing VDC processing come from?


And what is the link?


----------

